# Why don't canned soup noodles get mushy?



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

If I leave noodles in my soup, they get soggy. If I plan on saving any leftovers, I cook the noodles separately and add them to the bowls before serving the soup, so the leftovers will be noodle free. So what do the canned soup manufacturers do to the noodles to keep them firm?


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Every canned soup I've ever eaten with noodles HAS had mushy noodles. They're kinda gross. Campbell's chicken noodle soup especially. Bleh.


----------

